# Alloy Spot Repair Tutorial



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Spot repairs are not advised on all types of damage, sometimes the bead will need to be broken and I suggest you seek a pro. Note I'm only going my through my process and procedure and not how to apply each product as I'm sure it's been covered in other posts.

Let's start.

First of all you can see both areas of damage on the outer edge on 2 areas of the alloy (these have had a previous repair but the customer was on a budget) 









For the prep we are going to use the following materials, from left to right: 180, 240, 500, 800, 3000 grit, grey scotch, panel wipe and high build primer.









Start off with 180 followed by 240 and then on a soft backing pad 500 to remove the damage and any sanding marks left by the lower grits.









Then it's followed up with 800 to remove any marks caused from the 240 or 500 and for the purpose of prime I go a little bigger.









Once primed the areas use 800 again to soften the edges









It may look a bit confusing but I will explain (b) base (c) clear (f) fade out
I've used grey scotch up to (c) and 3000 over the (f) area of the area I'm going to fade out my clear.









Once you are happy go ahead and panel wipe and make sure it's dirt free

I'm using old spray out cards as they fit nicely around the rim and protect the rest of the wheel, now it's time for base coat (b) don't forget on your last coat to go just a little bigger a sort of mini drop coat.
I'm using a water base paint through a gun but I have done spot repairs with aerosols









Now we are happy with the base application it's time for the (c) clear, refer back to the picture that I labelled, you don't want to go past this are (c) as the area beyond that isn't prepped.










Clear applied it's time for the fade out area labelled (f) it's been prepped with 3000 prior to applying base, done with an aerosol.









At home I highly doubt you have the ability to bake so go ahead and let it dry, I'm using a clear with a 10 minute hardener.
















Remember if you are removing your alloy to torque afterwords with the recommended settings.

This kind of repair can be done while the wheel is fitted just remember to paper inside the wheel and the vehicle itself to avoid overspray, many people have different ways of repairing but this is mine.
Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Would the same process work on lacquer wheels?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

dchapman88 said:


> Would the same process work on lacquer wheels?


Yes it would


----------

